# [Testing] Fast Start Up Windows 10 Mobile



## marianodelfino (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm testing fast start up in windows 10 mobile and my device starts faster so far. If anyone wants to try this out, here are the keys to modify and add. Here's how all is by default and how to change it.

HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\CONTROL\POWER

1) HibernateEnabled is the only hibernate key. Once you turn it on (value 1) and reboot(shuwtdown the phone and start it again, don't do a soft reset), it will generate hiberfil.sys at 100% and creating a key called HiberFileSizePercent with value 100. Your storage sense will grow. 3) Once you do the HiberbootEnabled change, come back to this path 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\CONTROL\POWER and create a value(integer DWORD) called HiberFileType and set it to 1 (1 means reduced) and set the HiberFileSizePercent to 0. This will make the hiberfil type to reduced and only be used to fast start up. Reboot(shuwtdown the phone and start it again, don't do a soft reset) again, and test.

HKLM\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\CONTROL\SESSION MANAGER\POWER

2) Enable HiberbootEnabled. Default value is 0, change to 1.

*IMPORTANT: once you do the hibernate enabled, hiberfil.sys will appear. But,
 not like pc, once you set it to reduced and enable hiberboot, the hiberfil.sys dissapears but the storage space keeps taken at 20% like if you have hiberfil.sys reduced (type reduced is 20% of your physical RAM) in pc, when you set it to reduced, it sets the HiberFileSizePercent to 0 but the page doesn't dissapear. My start up is a lot faster than it used to be, i also modified HighPerfBootDuration from 15000 to 2000 just for testing. The shutdown process when you finish this steps will take a little longer because it's saving the current windows state, drivers loaded and etc. to perform the fast start up for the first time.*

*Update 2/17/2018
-Found how to change to hibernate/sleep/hybrid sleep with power button but not tested yet. 

-Removed carrier logo

HKLM\SYSTEM\Shell\OEM\BootScreens\

WPBootScreenOverride STRING

Leave the string blank, don't delete the value, just leave it empty.

-and secondlogo:

EFIESP\Windows\CustomizationPolicy

edit Microsoft.BaseOS.BootApplications.MCSF.policy.xml

//make a backup first, before editing

Delete the last settings group (Don't pay attention to the route in my editor, the route is the one i posted up this comment)







Thanks to @xboxmod for this

*

*Update 1/31/2018
-Disabled Connected Standby, battery life has increased.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power

CsEnabled to 0

*


----------



## djtonka (Jan 30, 2018)

Are all connections established as soon is rebooted so fast?


----------



## rateiosu (Jan 30, 2018)

I've tested this. Indeed, the phone boots faster, but only when your device has no apps on the SD card; or if you don't have the card attached.
No issues about connections. 

Also, "HiberFileType" is not a key. is a DWord entry.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 30, 2018)

How fast of a boot are we talking here?  I can test it on my 950 xl if you need....


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 30, 2018)

rateiosu said:


> I've tested this. Indeed, the phone boots faster, but only when your device has no apps on the SD card; or if you don't have the card attached.
> No issues about connections.
> 
> Also, "HiberFileType" is not a key. is a DWord entry.

Click to collapse



Thanks for pointing the mistake about key and value, i misstyped!


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 30, 2018)

nate0 said:


> How fast of a boot are we talking here?  I can test it on my 950 xl if you need....

Click to collapse



Try testing and let us know your results but, i don't know how fast 950xl boots since i don't own one!


----------



## djtonka (Jan 30, 2018)

So whatever you achieved, you will loose when turning phone off what for me personally is more annoying than "stock" booting time...


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 30, 2018)

djtonka said:


> So whatever you achieved, you will loose when turning phone off what for me personally is more annoying than "stock" booting time...

Click to collapse



Not really... The shutdown process only increases to generate the fast startup, it will shutdown normally after doing this!

If you want to speed up the shutdown because you feel it slow independently of the fast start up, you can always reduce the WaitToKillServiceTimeout value, not that much tho because somewhat obvious reasons, the kill abruption is not good!


----------



## djtonka (Jan 30, 2018)

Making it shorter you might cause the problem with unsaved app status even in freeze case while recording


----------



## pro_info (Feb 1, 2018)

After performing the procedure on my 930, I didn't notice any difference (timed before and after). I would like to point out that all the steps have been taken and that the NOKIA logo lasts as usual 20 seconds and then the Windows logo from 19 to 23 seconds longer.
However, the stop lasts 7 seconds instead of 14.
But thanks anyway!
PS : auto translation


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 1, 2018)

pro_info said:


> After performing the procedure on my 930, I didn't notice any difference (timed before and after). I would like to point out that all the steps have been taken and that the NOKIA logo lasts as usual 20 seconds and then the Windows logo from 19 to 23 seconds longer.
> However, the stop lasts 7 seconds instead of 14.
> But thanks anyway!
> PS : auto translation

Click to collapse



Hi, timed my 635 with 512 ram and it goes 18 seconds NOKIA logo and 5 seconds Windows logo. It used to be something like yours, around 20 secs the windows logo. I also have other tweaks on my phone that might be affecting this boot speed, i got rid of the carrier logo, that saved me around 5 seconds. What OS version are you on?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

You guys start behave like droid fanboys, chasing ego


----------



## nate0 (Feb 1, 2018)

No just win-aholics having fun.


----------



## xboxmod (Feb 5, 2018)

If you want to decrease boot time 1st disable the double logo at startup!

edit the file
 EFIESP\Windows\CustomizationPolicy.xml
delete the setting group "BootDisplaySettings" you will maybe win 5 Second  


thanks


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 5, 2018)

xboxmod said:


> If you want to increase boot time 1st disable the double logo at startup!
> 
> edit the file
> EFIESP\Windows\CustomizationPolicy.xml
> delete the setting group "BootDisplaySettings" you will maybe win 5 Second

Click to collapse



Decrease.....


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 5, 2018)

xboxmod said:


> If you want to decrease boot time 1st disable the double logo at startup!
> 
> edit the file
> EFIESP\Windows\CustomizationPolicy.xml
> delete the setting group "BootDisplaySettings" you will maybe win 5 Second

Click to collapse



 EFIESP\Windows\CustomizationPolicy

Microsoft.BaseOS.BootApplications.MCSF.policy.xml

Will give it a try! Thanks for the info!


----------



## tiarap00 (Feb 14, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> *Update 1/31/2018
> Disabled Connected Standby, battery life has increased.*

Click to collapse



Where can I find it?

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




xxJMarian said:


> EFIESP\Windows\CustomizationPolicy
> 
> Microsoft.BaseOS.BootApplications.MCSF.policy.xml
> 
> Will give it a try! Thanks for the info!

Click to collapse



I don't find this either...


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 14, 2018)

tiarap00 said:


> Where can I find it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ConnectedStandby is located here HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power

the value es CsEnabled, change it to 0.

For the .xml you need full system access, enable it. Once this is done, connect to the pc, inside Phone, you will see the system folders, enter the route, copy the .xml as a backup and save it in your pc. Modify the .xml, deleting the group that @xboxmod suggested. 

This is what you have to delete:


----------



## nate0 (Feb 14, 2018)

Connected standby (CsEnabled) is related to Cellular, wifi, or both?


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 14, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Connected standby (CsEnabled) is related to Cellular, wifi, or both?

Click to collapse



Connected standby is what makes your device constantly waking up to get notifications, new emails, and these type of tasks, changes the sleep behaviour. I'm now trying to remap the power button to make the device sleep, connected standby is as per say, a "modern" sleep.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ok, so the only two options for that are 0 and 1?  0 being that it disables the device from being woke by services needing push notifications?  Sounds like you lose push notifications among other things by disabling this item.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 14, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Ok, so the only two options for that are 0 and 1?  0 being that it disables the device from being woke by services needing push notifications?  Sounds like you lose push notifications by disabling this item.

Click to collapse



In newer builds needs more mods since, connected standby is more integrated, to fully disable the push notifications, you have to disable other keys as well. I've tested some stuff in 15254.158, disabled notifications to almost the fullest, and increasing the tile refresh but, not completly disabling them. Now i rolled back to 10586.107 to unlock bootloader but, i'll try to keep this power thread alive testing some new things. 10586 has a lot of keys that 15254 has not so, maybe i can find something here.


----------



## tiarap00 (Feb 14, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> ConnectedStandby is located here HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power
> 
> the value es CsEnabled, change it to 0.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, very helpful answer.
It can be a dumb question, but how I get full system access on Lumia 950xl? I have mine interop unlocked but I can't see system folders from pc.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




xxJMarian said:


> In newer builds needs more mods since, connected standby is more integrated, to fully disable the push notifications, you have to disable other keys as well. I've tested some stuff in 15254.158, disabled notifications to almost the fullest, and increasing the tile refresh but, not completly disabling them. Now i rolled back to 10586.107 to unlock bootloader but, i'll try to keep this power thread alive testing some new things. 10586 has a lot of keys that 15254 has not so, maybe i can find something here.

Click to collapse



I'm very interested on your work on 15254.158, I just disabled Connected Standby as suggested by @xboxmod.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 14, 2018)

tiarap00 said:


> Thank you so much, very helpful answer.
> It can be a dumb question, but how I get full system access on Lumia 950xl? I have mine interop unlocked but I can't see system folders from pc.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Will have some news once i get to edit the boot aswell, add some lines to the system start option.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 14, 2018)

tiarap00 said:


> It can be a dumb question, but how I get full system access on Lumia 950xl? I have mine interop unlocked but I can't see system folders from pc.

Click to collapse



On the 950 XL for some reason Full File system access does not work right via MTP.  As a workaround without maybe root access being the answer, you can use sftp as user system. That is found under the SSH account manager section.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 17, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Are all connections established as soon is rebooted so fast?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply. As soon as you activate the hibernate and reboot, the percent is set to 100 and the hiberfil.sys is created. When you activate hiberboot and change the hiberfiletype and percent, the system will take a little longer to shutdown. It would be more "easy" with powercfg.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 5, 2018)

I only get 46 sec until full start.... something is wrong...


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 6, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I only get 46 sec until full start.... something is wrong...

Click to collapse



Remember that this doesn't work on reboot, it works on full shutdown and start. Reboot is not affected by this.

Same as the tweak, don't reboot when adding the values, shutdown and start the phone again.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep, the same. Could be because i have reset protection tampered


----------



## augustinionut (May 16, 2018)

Please modify first post, you have the steps order wrong.


----------



## DaniDeVega (Jul 11, 2018)

I'll give it a try on Lumia 920 & then post here the results  -if Finally InteropTools works fine on my device after I finish the current flashing of  W10m-. 



Thanks for your work. It couldn't  be a bad idea to make a list of Registry Tweaks with any suggested order  to get a clean and well understandable list. (Sorry if it exists, but  can't remember now if I saw any here).


----------



## marianodelfino (Oct 5, 2018)

DaniDeVega said:


> I'll give it a try on Lumia 920 & then post here the results  -if Finally InteropTools works fine on my device after I finish the current flashing of  W10m-.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your work. It couldn't  be a bad idea to make a list of Registry Tweaks with any suggested order  to get a clean and well understandable list. (Sorry if it exists, but  can't remember now if I saw any here).

Click to collapse



WP Tweaker, you can find it here on XDA. It has a list with tweaks.


----------

